# hognose question



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

if i breed a male albino hognose to a normal hognose female,what will i get,and what will i get with 50%,66%,75% and 100% het albino females.if the normal and albino are bred together and then you pair the father with a daughter what would you get then.i just need to know if i need a het albino,another albino (i wish) or in a couple of generations i will be able to breed albino`s.i know it`s lots of questions,but if you never ask,you never learn.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Well firstly albino is a recessive trait.

So albino x normal

100% normal 100% het albino

With the 50%/66%/75% het albino. It either is het or it isnt. These percentages are just to show the average in the clutch, however, you could buy 300 75% het albino snakes and not one of them actually be het albino. The only way to see if a snake is het albino it to test breed it to an albino as there is no way of visually telling.

albino x albino

100% albino

albino x het albino
50% albino
50% het albino.

With regards to breeding the offspring back to their parents. The clutch from albino x normal is 100% het albino. So if you kept back the babies and bred to the albino parents you'd get 50% albino, 50% het.

Breed the offspring to the normal and you get 100% 50% het albinos. As stated already this could mean that none of them are actually albino. But on average half the clutch could be.

All in all it's obvious that albino x albino is the way to go. But i'm not sure how much albinos are in the hognose world.



Anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

and you don't get 75% het with recessive morphs, only 50, 66 and 100


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

repkid said:


> Well firstly albino is a recessive trait.
> 
> So albino x normal
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.Thats brilliant,even i understood that :2thumb:.so i would proberbly be better of looking for a hoggy het albino from a reliable breeder.as albino`s are just above or around the £300-350 mark.


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

eeji said:


> and you don't get 75% het with recessive morphs, only 50, 66 and 100


i was trying to remember what % hets i had seen around,and hazarded a guess at the 75% one :blush:.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

RICK 13 said:


> Thanks mate.Thats brilliant,even i understood that :2thumb:.so i would proberbly be better of looking for a hoggy het albino from a reliable breeder.as albino`s are just above or around the £300-350 mark.


Suppose so. The more you pay initially the more you'll get out of it, lets put it that way.


----------

